# I'll serve as a warning to anyone considering breeding ..



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Made a video of what happened to me, to serve as a warning to others of what can happen ..

YouTube - Thining about breeding your rabbit ?​


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

That was fab hun, im sorry you had to learn the hard way but luckily you have 1 strong little lady.
I will link that vid to the breeding thread and also giving you a rep x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's great what happened to Magic might make a few people think twice about breeding their rabbits


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww that was so sweet. My son was sitting there and I told him what happened, he said awww thats so sad mummy! Love the music!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats such a good idea. Hopefully that will deter a few people from making the same mistake. Rep for you. xx


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone , 

I'm sorry I had to learn the hard way , 


but now Magic and Smokey can be husband and wifey , (well once Smokey has lost his furry teabags :blushing


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

frags said:


> That was fab hun, im sorry you had to learn the hard way but luckily you have 1 strong little lady.
> I will link that vid to the breeding thread and also giving you a rep x


thanks , yeah she sure is a little fighter


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Awwww that was so sweet. My son was sitting there and I told him what happened, he said awww thats so sad mummy! Love the music!


Awwww :blush:


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

WeeBarraxO said:


> Thanks everyone ,
> 
> I'm sorry I had to learn the hard way ,
> 
> but now Magic and Smokey can be husband and wifey , (*well once Smokey has lost his furry teabags* :blushing


Haha 

Sorry you had to learn the hard way but fingers crossed this will make people learn


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Brilliantly put together vid, and very moving. :crying:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Brilliant idea, hope a few people rethink their idea to breed when they watch it.

I think it would have been a good idea to put the costings on too maybe?!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I watched this on another thread, and thought it was a great idea, well done. Glad Magic is OK.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thank you for sharing your story I know it is very hard to admit when we have made mistakes


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

brill idear to many people go in not considering the facts and what can go wrong..all they see is fluffy bunnies or pound sighs.. excellent thread. And your bunny is gorg. xxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its hard to admit when you're wrong especially when people tell you you're wrong and its so easy to get defensive, i really admire you for this, rep for you x


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Its hard to admit when you're wrong especially when people tell you you're wrong and its so easy to get defensive, i really admire you for this, rep for you x


Thank you


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

That was an amazing video which had me in tears and still does.

I think your so brave for making that and putting it up for the world to see its not easy at all to admit when you have made a mistake but you have and Im so impressed and so happy we have someone like you on our forum! Rep heading your way!

Kiss Magic from me!


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

OMG thats so sad. so sorry you and magic went through that. :crying: how brave of you to post the vid.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done for doing this, its really good.
Well done for accepting that you took a big risk breeding them.
And well done for being a good bunny mummy, getting her to the vets in time and getting her spayed and smokey neutered to let them be husband and wife 

Rep on its way.

*Heidi*


----------

